# I feel like I'm done...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

...with smallies for the year, maybe. I admit that I'm not much of a fall angler, and, even though we're not _quite_ there yet, after getting skunked (or nearly skunked) on the creek the last couple of weeks, and considering the drought and oppressive heat we're experiencing, I feel like my 2013 stream smallie season, which constitutes 95 percent of my fishing, is quickly coming to a close. The low water is killing my spirit and sucking away at my motiviation to fish at all; and I'm beginning to realize that I'd rather do something else productive than stand in the water and catch the random rock bass or pickle bass, night after night, or drive out to one of the very few remaining "deep" holes in my area only to find four feral children catching crayfish out of the riffles (under the tutelage of their supremely stupid dad) and kicking up a metric-ton of mud in the process, which was the Monday before last. {Sigh} So I walked into the house a couple of nights ago, after another difficult and fruitless outing, after a difficult and fruitless weekend, in from the pitch black, after hosing off the muck and poison ivy from my legs, feet, and shoes, doing the requisite tick check, and fell into my chair, feeling completely dejected. "One rock bass," I mumbled to my wife before she even asked. I cracked a Guinness that I'd grabbed from the fridge and settled in for the second half of the Redskins and Eagles, neither team I could care less about. Sitting there, I half-heartedly re-organized my tackle bag, super-glued back together a couple of Joshy's that have seen much better days and, of course, got it all over my fingers, scratched the dogs ears, etc. I picked up my book and read a few pages. {Sigh} "You go through this every year," my wife says, picking up on the negative vibe I was telegraphing in her direction. "You're right," I mumbled back, staring at our gigantic TV that's probably too big for the room. Philadelphia's dog-killing QB limped off the field (nice) and I head upstairs for a quick shower because I smell like a swamp. Back downstairs, my wife reminds me that I'll be back up at Lake St. Clair in a couple of weeks (fingers crossed) to make-up for the expensive but fundamentally disappointing Labor Day weekend trip (nine fish in five hours); and, if we get some rain and it cools off a little, I might be able to squeeze in a few more productive trips to the creek before finally calling it a year. Next on the agenda: Another fall/winter on the Mad River and epic struggles with my fly-rod...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you need to change things up. I would suggest hunting saugeye this fall. You won't be disappointed since there are a lot of fish ready to go in a lot of the lakes and rivers around.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

It is time son. Retire the waders, put the ultra light away, grab some medium action poles. Now is the time to invest in the lakes in the area. Head over to OGF marketplace, find yourself a nice bass boat and start living the dream again. Deer Creek will start letting water out in bout two weeks. That, in effect, creates water current. That brings the smallies out. Not to mention some whopping big ass white bass. You are not to wear white after Labor Day, and, water skiers, jet skiers, pleasure boaters all but disappear. Not to mention the spillway will come alive after the gates are let open.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jessuz, man. Pull up your big boy pants. Change it up.
The fish are still eating. This time of year with the heat, the low water, and low O2 levels, fishing is 10X better at night. Throw some topwater.
Then here in another week or two, once the evenings are consistently cool for more than 4 nights in a row....look out. Fall frenzy!!
You can't quit when the going gets tough.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whats wrong with catching crayfish? One of my favorite pastime activities as a kid! We also claimed said creeks and re-named them. Maybe you should have joined them!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Switch up streams, the primary bite hasn't even begun....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dude you're gonna let this great fall crappie, saugeye and bass fishing just pass you by?..Its getting close to when I refill my freezer with slab crappies!


----------



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel like I am getting started. Fall is almost here!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite. What happens in the Fall? 

'cause I'm feeling deazl's pain, the river and creek fishing has been terrible for me as well this last week. I've only been out during the day, but have hit it 4 out of the 6 days since my return on three different rivers/creeks for 6 hour sessions and been the skunk king every time.

This'll be my first Fall fishing in Ohio. I'd love to hear about what to look forward too.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i visited columbus this last weekend, and my and my friend waded a local flow....kept missing strikes on the buzzbait, but i found a senko in a tree (i actually snagged the line)....tied it on and caught a nice 13-14" feisty smallie on the first cast...on the first drop. made my trip. they're so much fun...also caught a rock bass on a spinner in a hole...but they're still out there, still aggressive. just felt out of place without my own tackle.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl, come up here and I'll small you around a bit. You might be done wet wading but the slobs know they have to put the feed bag on and fatten up for the winter. You may not want to wet wade but your at least a Month and a half from being done. Come up the at her what you got coming. 

Mr. A


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

You guys might as well put all your gear away and start watching football, clear the way for the cold weather anglers. We will keep you updated if they start biting again.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at Acklac's avatar. Heck, look at 90% of that guy's big fish pictures in the summer months and they're going to have a headlamp in them. 

As far as the fall FWNewb, the smallies will start to form "wolfpacks" soon enough and they chase shad in large groups. I spend a good deal of time floating in the fall just looking for baitfish jumping,with a weightless fluke or weightless tube at the ready.
Probably how you guys would chase blues on the east coast; look for the baitfish jumping and know there's a big school chasing them.
And heaven forbid we get any real water. If we do head to your local spillway and chuck flashy fish type baits. Smallies will stack up waiting for stunned baitfish getting washed over a dam.

OK, I'm more than halfway lit, and I should probably stick a cork in it at this point.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

hell, I'm always lit when posting after 8pm. 

as of today, some of my favorite posts of my own creation were completed after 11pm. 

cheers!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What happens in the Fall?
> 
> 'cause I'm feeling deazl's pain, the river and creek fishing has been terrible for me as well this last week. I've only been out during the day, but have hit it 4 out of the 6 days since my return on three different rivers/creeks for 6 hour sessions and been the skunk king every time.
> 
> This'll be my first Fall fishing in Ohio. I'd love to hear about what to look forward too.


Word. Like I said, this happens to me every year, and I STINK at patterning the fall bite. I know what I need to do, I think, just need to do it (e.g. beating the crowd at Deer Creek by arriving at 5:00 a.m. instead of 1:00 p.m.). Keep those tips coming...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Look at Acklac's avatar. Heck, look at 90% of that guy's big fish pictures in the summer months and they're going to have a headlamp in them.


Not to mention 90% of my big Smallie pictures have trees with almost no leaves on them in the background...


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Solid smallies are still hitting

16 1/2 with my foot and 16 with my dad. Both Caught this week (dads caught tonight) 

Evening I caught the 16 1/2 I had caught 26 more smallies and some other species to boot.

Thats why ya gotta keep trying cause the night ya don't would have been the best one of the season.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea man don't give up just yet!!! The big girls will be coming on shortly! and when all else fails, a minnie under a float ALWAYS produces for me when the water turns dark and the leaves are floating on top of the water downstream!
Good luck!!

Linebacker43


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Really you should take the dog days of summer off to gear up for fall fishing. You've gotten burned out fishing the worst time of the year.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Jessuz, man. Pull up your big boy pants. Change it up.
> The fish are still eating. This time of year with the heat, the low water, and low O2 levels, fishing is 10X better at night. Throw some topwater.
> Then here in another week or two, once the evenings are consistently cool for more than 4 nights in a row....look out. Fall frenzy!!
> You can't quit when the going gets tough.


follow this advice! also monitor gauges, when the water gets to 800ish, its on! Hunt them wolf packs!


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Can't give up now, it's just getting good! I caught 23 fish the other night in a local flow, 5 different species. Also got my PB 19.5 inch smallie that night, as well as a few monster crappie. Point is, just find a new area. The spot I've been hitting is literally ONLY fishable when the water is this low.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Geez Dealz, if a guy like your gives up, us amateurs should just move to a different hobby.....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You seriously count and record every fish you catch?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Old Rookie said:


> Geez Dealz, if a guy like your gives up, us amateurs should just move to a different hobby.....


Rookie, you have your pro fishing hat and vest now. what more do you need? lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> You seriously count and record every fish you catch?


Yes - I have OCD. Can't help it.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> Geez Dealz, if a guy like your gives up, us amateurs should just move to a different hobby.....


Not giving up fishing - _that would never happen_ - just get the sense that my stream smallie season is coming to a close, which I'm having a hard time accepting. Gonna try to recalibrate here and try some new things. Bubbagon knows that I have an angling kayak that's been in drydock since the date of purchase, which would be of great benefit to me right now...

My track record in the late summer/early fall is horrible, but I've always known some guys still catch fish...


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

As everyone said look for baitfish during fall as the inverts become scarce. Fall is generally one of the best times to fish as they put on the feedbags for winter. Just need to explore and try some new things. Unless this is an elaborate ploy to get people off the rivers and then i agree. Heard the fish go south for the winter!!!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Do what you want but like Massilion suggests don't come down on a father with his children hunting crawdads. Lord what is wrong with that? That's where the seed of Aquatic Science is planted. Let it grow. Just read the river,be observant and you should be fine.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> Just read the river,be observant and you should be fine.


Gold star advice!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

percidaeben said:


> Do what you want but like Massilion suggests don't come down on a father with his children hunting crawdads. Lord what is wrong with that? That's where the seed of Aquatic Science is planted. Let it grow. Just read the river,be observant and you should be fine.


I didn't come down hard on him - we only said "hello" to each other - but I am venting about it here. Common courtesy is simply too much to ask for these days, I suppose. If it were me, I would have told my children, "Hey kids, let's go catch crayfish somewhere else so this kind gentleman can fish in this spot. He probably drove a long way to fish this very hole and we can catch crayfish anywhere since the stream is very shallow right now." Instead, I spent the entire evening fishing in a giant plume of mud while listening to children ages five to ten cussing and screaming at the tops of their lungs, with their father's blessing no less. Judging by the looks of the Dad and the way they all behaved in public - it became even more lively when the mother appeared - I'd say the kids are probably doomed...


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

ha ha at least they didn't start peeing upstream of you or did they?

I'm often forced to move on by people letting their dogs in the water and I feel the same way about that.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I didn't come down hard on him - we only said "hello" to each other - but I am venting about it here. Common courtesy is simply too much to ask for these days, I suppose. If it were me, I would have told my children, "Hey kids, let's go catch crayfish somewhere else so this kind gentleman can fish in this spot. He probably drove a long way to fish this very hole and we can catch crayfish anywhere since the stream is very shallow right now." Instead, I spent the entire evening fishing in a giant plume of mud while listening to children ages five to ten cussing and screaming at the tops of their lungs, with their father's blessing no less. Judging by the looks of the Dad and the way they all behaved in public - it became even more lively when the mother appeared - I'd say the kids are probably doomed...


Just start casting towards the kids. If you hook one they fight pretty good on light tackle. If you aren't hooking any smallies might as well try to catch something.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> I didn't come down hard on him - we only said "hello" to each other - but I am venting about it here. Common courtesy is simply too much to ask for these days, I suppose. If it were me, I would have told my children, "Hey kids, let's go catch crayfish somewhere else so this kind gentleman can fish in this spot. He probably drove a long way to fish this very hole and we can catch crayfish anywhere since the stream is very shallow right now." Instead, I spent the entire evening fishing in a giant plume of mud while listening to children ages five to ten cussing and screaming at the tops of their lungs, with their father's blessing no less. Judging by the looks of the Dad and the way they all behaved in public - it became even more lively when the mother appeared - I'd say the kids are probably doomed...


If you don't want to eat next to people with bad manners, you have to go to a nicer restaurant. If you don't want fish next to people with bad manners, you need to use that kayak you say you bought.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> If you don't want to eat next to people with bad manners, you have to go to a nicer restaurant. If you don't want fish next to people with bad manners, you need to use that kayak you say you bought.


There it is...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice looking boat. Got a way to carry it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> Nice looking boat. Got a way to carry it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not really. I bought a foam rack, but the boat is a lot heavier than I expected and I'm worried about my civic's roof. I've been meaning to buy an actual rack for the car but just haven't gotten around to it...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Actually, yes...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

imalt said:


> Just start casting towards the kids. If you hook one they fight pretty good on light tackle. If you aren't hooking any smallies might as well try to catch something.


They good eatin?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> They good eatin?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tastes like chicken. Just don't go around here showing a stringer full.. These guys freak out on stuff like that..


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl, when you feel like that just go play a card game like ( Go fish)


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Got seven nice largies (do we call them that?) tonight; mood is slightly improved... 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I might be done as well. i have been fishing central Ohio for 15 years, invested hundreds of dollars, thousands of hours, and can still count the number of fish i have caught on my hands. I am annoyed and disgusted every time I go out. Fished the big Darby on Saturday for three hours with out a bite, fish beaver pond for two hours with out a bite, then went to Griggs on Sunday for three hours and not a bite. Help me learn what I am doing wrong. I even spent money on a guide this past march for the mad and not even a bite. Please help me before I end it all.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Alexculley said:


> I think I might be done as well. i have been fishing central Ohio for 15 years, invested hundreds of dollars, thousands of hours, and can still count the number of fish i have caught on my hands. I am annoyed and disgusted every time I go out. Fished the big Darby on Saturday for three hours with out a bite, fish beaver pond for two hours with out a bite, then went to Griggs on Sunday for three hours and not a bite. Help me learn what I am doing wrong. I even spent money on a guide this past march for the mad and not even a bite. Please help me before I end it all.


A man has got to know his limitations.


----------

